# Size soft tissue tumor



## graciejean (Mar 30, 2010)

According to 2010 new cpt codes for excision of subcutaneous soft tissue tumors-code selection is based on the location and size of the tumor. What if the size of the tumor is not stated in the op report but the path report notes the size as 2.5 cm. Also in the op report the depth is to subcutaneous tissue is stated. Can the lowest code still be reported?  ie. 24075 excision, tumor, soft tissue of upper arm or elbow area, subcutaneous; less than 3 cm.
Would it be necessary for the report to state the size of the tumor?


----------



## ASC CODER (Mar 30, 2010)

yes you would use 24075. If the physician states the size in the report for billing purposes it is better because the tumor shrinks in the formula. But yes that would be the correct code and it is fine to code from the pathology report if that is all you have.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Mar 30, 2010)

agreed


----------

